# Pointer or Blue Tick?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Guys-
This sweet little female showed up at our house yesterday with no collar... she gets along with my lab perfectly so we are going to keep her (unless someone shows up and claims her) My wife called the local vets and they have no record and we went to the neighbors..? I think she's about 9 months. Her belly is shaved from her getting spade...? 

Anyway- Looking on Google Pics- she resembles blue tick the best becouse of the little rust color on her face.... what do you think?
I'm hoping for a pointer! How cool would that be to hunt with a pointer & a flusher at the same time!


----------



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you, but she actually looks like a Walker to me.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmm- a walker? every pic i saw online they had big spots fo brown...?

No matter- the real owner has been found.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Looks a pure bread HOUND DOG to me,looks a little mixed(tik wlkr) but strong hound.Good looking dog Id a kept her. good luck with her.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

kinda looks like a walker to me too, i have 2 pointers, surefire way to test, put some birds or ***** in front of it. how big is it? hard to tell


more than like a mix though if spayed, could be a pointer mixed w a beagle. could have perfectdog rabbits in morn birds in eve


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. Looks like she has some beagle and some pointer. Her paws are too small for a pure bred **** dog. I doubt if anyone would have an expensive pure bred bitch spayed. Did you scan for a micro chip?


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Clover bread walker is my guess I've had a few looked just like that


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

